# Gardisten der Horde suchen Member für 25+ Inis auf Durotan!



## Lyriker (16. März 2007)

Hallo!

Wir suchen noch Leute für zukünftige und laufenden Ini Gänge auf Durotan.

Wir sind keine Raidgilde in dem Sinn, wollen eher den Spass mit Erfolg teilen. 
Nichtsdestotrotz wollen wir euch (und uns) zum Erfolg und zu den Sets bringen!

www.gdh-durotan.de.vu ist alles zu finden, der Kodex, das Forum und das selbstgebaute DKP/Prio System (also nur einmal anmelden!!)!

Für die Horde!

MFG
Sandrobullok


----------

